# Somewhere, over Afghanistan



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Oldest son in a helo. Been going on 8 months since he left. He's doing well but hoping he comes home soon. Missing him so much and we have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I pray every night that our men and women come home safely, soon. Will be very happy when yours is with you again.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He's in my prayers every night, as are all the members of our wonderful military. Tell him thank you for me, Jerry, his service means a lot to me.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Prayers for his safety, jdub.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you! Appreciate it very much.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your family has given much for this country, Jerry, and I appreciate it. Much thanks to your whole family.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's been an odd experience, knowing that he is so far away and potentially in harms way. Thank goodness for facebook and phone calls. We are at least able to keep in touch on a fairly regular basis. Having had both older boys there at the same time was stressful to say the least, but we know they have had excellent training. It's hard to describe. People thank my wife and I for the sacrifice we make, and in a sense we are part of the deployment, but the boys are the ones who are making the real sacrifice. We are proud of them and all who give up so much to serve our country.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Thankfully I have only experienced the military from a first-person point of view. Not sure if I would be able to cope with it from a parent's point of view. My thanks to you and to your son for all the sacrifices that you make for my freedom.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm glad you can keep in touch through phone and the computer. I, too, pray for our military and their safe return to their families.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Agreed. The greatest benefit of the age of the internet is the ability to stay in touch with those we love. Makes them seem not quite so far away.

A big hug to your boys, JD. That's not entirely unselfish since they are handsome lads


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> since they are handsome lads


All my kids are good looking. Thank God my wife cheated on me.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

And then there's always time for some R+R


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Just got back from a family visit to DC, honoring the people that helped build this country, and those that sacrificed for our country. Thank you, and God bless them.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

heresjohnny said:


> Just got back from a family visit to DC, honoring the people that helped build this country, and those that sacrificed for our country. Thank you, and God bless them.


Thanks for that!


----------

